# my first elderberry!



## countrygirl (Jun 8, 2011)

tame, that is! bought it at kmart, can u believe that!?
i think it was called black lace. the foliage is much different from the wild elderberries. any advice/info and where to plant it!?


----------



## Julie (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry, can't help you, but wild ones do like a moist soil. 

Good luck


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 9, 2011)

From a web search:
Growing Tips
According to the Humane Society of American Sambucus leaves, bark, roots, and buds can be toxic to pets. This is means that the plants are generally identified as having the capability for producing a toxic reaction.

Best in moist soil although will tolerate dry soils. Thrives under acid or alkaline soils. Best if pruned immediately after blooming. May be pruned to the ground each year and treated like a perennial, though this may compromise flowering. This plant will benefit from a good hard pruning as a young plant. Best with high moisture. Fertilize in early spring by applying a slow release fertilizer specialized for trees and shrubs. Follow the recommended rate of application.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jun 10, 2011)

You have a Europeans Nigra variety for ornamental display. I dont think you will be very happy with it if you plan on making wine from the berries but maybe it will grow better in your area. You may be better off with some American elderberries, they will probably take your heat better you have and give you more berries. You also may need another bush to fertilize yours for more berries. But if you just want a pretty elderberry bush plant it in full to mostly sunny and make sure it gets some water, dont go crazy on the fertilizer or it will grow lanky, they do have pretty leaves and flowers, mine lasted one year here in WV. Other Nigras lasted up to 5 years but died off this year for an unknown reason while the Canadensis American varieties are doing very well.

Crackedcork




countrygirl said:


> tame, that is! bought it at kmart, can u believe that!?
> i think it was called black lace. the foliage is much different from the wild elderberries. any advice/info and where to plant it!?


----------



## countrygirl (Jun 10, 2011)

thanks for info guys! i guess when i saw elderberry, i just assumed! but even with it being an ornamental, i'll still enjoy it! there are plenty of wild elderberries in my area. they are blooming wonderfully!


----------

